# Coolest Euro parts.......



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

What are some of the best factory parts that we don't get on our E46 cars, but that can be switched out? For example, the center console rolltop storage compartment that replaces the cupholders.....? Pictures please.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

split mirror
first aid kit
euro front license plate bracket


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

sechscylinder said:


> *What are some of the best factory parts that we don't get on our E46 cars, but that can be switched out? For example, the center console rolltop storage compartment that replaces the cupholders.....? Pictures please. *


I definitely prefer the console over the stock cup holders.

Hey - got any pics of your VR6?? I had one of those for a number of years. Fun car!!


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

Where can I get the euro front plate bracket?

Here's a picture:


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

Another better one:


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

The euro bracket will not hold your CA license plate. Only good for vanity plates, or if you have your actual plate from a Euro delivery.


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

That's why I want to know where I can get the euro bracket. I am doing euro delivery in Oct, and they put the US bracket on, with the w=euro plate attached to it.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Rear fog lamps, split side view mirrors, and European panache. Similar first aid kits are available, however, without the nifty under the seat location.


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

How easy is it to retrofit a split mirror? I have always appreciated them when I have rented cars in Europe, and I assume there's some lawyer reason why we can't get them. Anyone have a part number for a 2002 325 XiT - I'm visiting Germany next month and can bring one back.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

My favorite is the split-dual-convex mirror. 51 16 8 250 438 for 4/5dr, either side mirror (just flip it upside down).

Takes about 30secs to install. Tilt mirror all the way up or down, carefully pop it off, disconnect the heater wires, and reverse with the new lens.


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

I have to agree with that. I did that to my GTI (above), and it is such a difference. Now, where can I get the euro plate bracket?


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *My favorite is the split-dual-convex mirror. 51 16 8 250 438 for 4/5dr, either side mirror (just flip it upside down).
> 
> Takes about 30secs to install. Tilt mirror all the way up or down, carefully pop it off, disconnect the heater wires, and reverse with the new lens. *


Pardon my ignorance, but what are these?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I just got this today...

More storage for me, less temptation for passengers to bring in their Big Gulps and Slurpees. :thumbup:


----------



## Pmmeke (Jan 29, 2002)

*pictures please*


----------



## Heresy (Jun 28, 2002)

What is the part number for the center console? Does it just snap on?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Heresy said:


> *What is the part number for the center console? Does it just snap on? *


The part number for mine is: 51 16 7 038 325

Yes, the old one snaps off, and the new one snaps on. No tools needed for this DIY job.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Note Pete and Pmmeke's consoles are different. Pete has the same 1-piece one that I got, whereas Pmmeke's has a rolltop front which replaces just the cupholder part of the US model (and has a cassette holder in place of the coin holder).


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Note Pete and Pmmeke's consoles are different. Pete has the same 1-piece one that I got, whereas Pmmeke's has a rolltop front which replaces just the cupholder part of the US model (and has a cassette holder in place of the coin holder). *


Yup, there are many variations to the center console... I've also seen a 1-piece with 2 trays and no rolltop. I chose to get the rolltop for my car so I can hide some things out of view. It reduces temptation for someone to try and break a window to steal my cellphone or whatever is in there. I'm not sure if this tactic works... but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

My Euro parts:

Warning Triangle
First Aid Kit
Center Console Sliding Tray (replaces cup holders)
Birch Trim
Front Bumper Strip (instead of mounting my Euro plate, not exactly "Euro" though)


Things I want:
Split side mirror
Front and Rear Clears (but I won't spend the money)
Rear Foglights (but I won't spend the time or money)


BTW, My drivers side mirror was lost when the back of the housing was hit with road debris. It literally took 30-seconds to install the new mirror. Very easy.

--gary


----------



## mic325 (Jul 17, 2002)

My Euro Parts...(oh, isn't my car a Euro Spec car )
1. Rear Foglight
2. Split and electrically foldable side mirrors
3. In-dash MD player
4. Aluminum Pillar Look Trim
5. The coolest thing...my steering wheel is on the right!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

hey, mic, I could never figure out what the other switch/dial thing is next to the dash dimmer. I thought it was some sort of manual xenon height control, but that doesn't seem to be the case. All I know is I've never seen a US-spec car with it.


----------



## mic325 (Jul 17, 2002)

You are partially correct. That little dial is the headlight height control for non-xenon cars. It has 3 settings, 0,1 and 2. Position 0 is the normal setting, 1 will aim the headlight a little bit lower and 2 will be much lower.

And the little button right underneath the headlight height control dial is for the rear foglight.

Also, if you can notice, there is a small button right besides the side mirror left/right switch. That one is for the electrical foldable side mirrors.:thumbup:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

'02-325XiT said:


> *How easy is it to retrofit a split mirror? I have always appreciated them when I have rented cars in Europe, and I assume there's some lawyer reason why we can't get them. Anyone have a part number for a 2002 325 XiT - I'm visiting Germany next month and can bring one back. *


Check out these posts:

Split Mirror 
Install


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Don't forget the Halon fire extinguisher. None of the dealers will/can import these. Fits under the drivers seat. About $125 from Steve @ Eurobuyers.com


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

whoa. :yikes: A one year old post brought back to life.


----------



## Mapman (May 26, 2003)

mic325 said:


> 3. In-dash MD player


I would love to get one of these. I have lots of MD's, and nowhere to play them.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm interested in one of the split mirrors. I believe that there are several different versions, aren't there?

I'm going to France for 2 weeks in August. Would it make sense (from a cost standpoint) to buy the split mirror over there, and bring it back, or just buy it somewhere like Circle BMW over here?


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

Ignorance on parade: What is a rear foglight, what does it do, what is it's purpose, and I can't imagine it's legal in the US, is it?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

MysticBlue said:


> Ignorance on parade: What is a rear foglight, what does it do, what is it's purpose, and I can't imagine it's legal in the US, is it?


They are legal. (Check your local regulations on them for specifics that may apply to you) Just that most people don't know how to use them properly and end up annoying the heck out of other drivers by driving with them on in clear weather.

They are supposed to be used to make you more visible to cars behind you in adverse weather such as thick fog/heavy rain to reduce the chance that someone will come charging up behind you and not see you until its too late.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

coolest euro part????........ The M Sport Packet II  ...and on a 2002 U.S. spec car....


----------



## Phil F (Mar 16, 2003)

Pmmeke said:


>


Thanks for the pics. But what I'm curious about are the seats. Are those the no-longer-available "Gran Turismos"? They look very nice.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Phil F said:


> Thanks for the pics. But what I'm curious about are the seats. Are those the no-longer-available "Gran Turismos"? They look very nice.


Nope, those are the no-longer-available (after 01) "Flock" all-cloth (GT is cloth/leather) seats that I also have in my car.


----------

